

Ideas That Might Save Local Newspapers - keltecp11
http://www.paidcontent.org/entry/419-ten-ideas-that-might-save-local-newspapers/

======
chubbard
Yea not gonna work. I think this is just another case of disruptive tech
taking down a giant. The giant is accustom to certain revenues that are very
very large. Newspapers have historically made 75%-90% margins! Those margins
have eroded since the internet, but when you are making that much money any
other business venture is going to pale in comparison. Starting a blog is
small potatoes to a newspaper, and so it doesn't look appealing because
there's just not enough revenue for them. Nothing can satisfy the giant so he
starves to death.

Once the memory of how much money was made at newspapers is gone and flushed
from the system. Some enterprising blogger will take over the vacuum left by
the newspaper. Newspapers will continue failing to invest in the disruptive
technology and viola the newspaper business will be gone. The need for local
news is not going away.

------
CalmQuiet
Whatever.

Half of what he suggests is devoted to "Ideas to save _Newspaper Websites_ ".
...which is not quite the same thing.

The other half seem to say in various ways, "don't be so much like a
newspaper."

Not bad ideas: just not powerful enough to revolutionize fundamental,
entrenched, sickly aspects of their aged business plans.

